

Someone’s refrigerator just took part in a malicious cyberattack - Isofarro
http://qz.com/167817/someones-refrigerator-just-took-part-in-a-malicious-cyberattack/

======
mschuster91
With the ongoing adoption rate of IPv6 devices attached to the internet
without NAT firewalls (yes, I know it's technically not a firewall, but it at
least prevents the majority of scriptkiddies with Metasploit and nmap from
pwning you), this will only get worse.

------
nmc
I wonder if said refrigerator was compromised by a cold boot attack.

